# I strain (I'm constipated) but my stool comes out as diarrhea, help?



## recovering

So I've been suffering with constipation for quite a while now. A lot of pain/burning sensation on my right side of my bowels and now recently pain/burning sensation through my lower abdomen. I blame all my digestive issues on an eating disorder I'm trying to recover from. I don't know what's causing this and the GI doctors told me I couldn't have a colonoscopy because I'm still underweight and sent me home and told me to come back when I gained more weight, which I find difficult since everything I eat makes my bowels hurt now and I feel my bowels get full of stool fast which leaves me feeling bloated & constipated. Also I can assume there's some inflammation in my bowels & that's why I feel pain. Recently I have been only able to make myself "go" by giving myself diarrhea by drinking about 6 tablespoons of coconut oil which gives me diarrhea. What I find even more concerning is that I still strain to go to the bathroom, but when the stool comes out it's either watery or soft. Aren't watery stools supposed to be easily evacuated. Any idea why I still have to strain so much and watery/loose stools comes out? I pass gas so I don't know if there's some intestinal blockage or internal hemorrhoid or something else, since I haven't even gotten a proper diagnosis yet -.- I'm just freaking out about everything right now. Anyone else experiencing this? Any one have an idea of why I have to strain & watery stools comes out? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. (Also I was on antibiotic treatment for some mild c diff that apparently isn't there anymore)


----------



## Dreamcatcher32

Having to strain even with watery stools can be a sign of pelvic floor dyssynergia or dysfunction. The bowel pain you describe can also be a sign of it. I was diagnosed at Mayo Clinic (every GI doc I saw just threw Miralax, Linzess & Amitiza at me) and have similar problems. Though I have improved somewhat with biofeedback and balloon expulsion. I know how incredibly frustrating it can be to get your stool loose and then not be able to expel it very easily. Those with pelvic floor problems are usually able to expel stool better if it is slightly firm but not hard. It's a tough balance. I think you're right, your eating disorder could be making BM's more difficult for you. A person has to have a fairly good amount of stool in the rectum to get an urge to go and then expel it. I'm not able to eat much either due to pain, so I understand your situation! I also know it's tough for many to 'believe' their problem is simply a tight pelvic floor. But it is a complex problem and if the pelvic floor is too tense, it can cause you to not get an urge and also cause straining problems. This is because in order to have a smooth bowel movement, your rectal muscles must all coordinate in a relaxed manner.

I definitely would do the colonoscopy they recommend as soon as you're able, given that it would rule out any serious problems with your bowels. I also had a GI transit study which tells you if stool is 'moving through' sufficiently. Though Mayo did tell me that a tight pelvic floor can slow down a persons colon and stomach. Once you treat the pelvic floor, that will go back to normal. If it doesn't, then you need 'helpers' to move things through.

The 'freaking out' is probably causing more problems with your pelvic floor. I would say for now, it will help you to focus on relaxation. When you're sitting on the toilet to have a BM, slowly breathe in and out only using your diaphram. Let it be a relaxing experience, instead of a forced one. Annie has provided a great video for many on this board:






You could also be helped by getting a squatty potty. These elevate your knees into a 'squat' position which straightens out the rectum and provides for easier evacuation. You also need to make sure to wait until you have a 'strong' urge to use the restroom, even if you're using laxatives. Or you can do what Mayo Clinic suggested to me - sit on the pot once you feel an urge and breathe/relax. If nothing comes out with a very gentle belly pooch then get off the toilet and come back later. If you can get an urge and have a BM without using laxatives or so much coconut oil, then I would try to cut back on it a bit. Remember that you don't need to go every day. Going 1-3x per day or per week is perfectly okay, as long as you're not troubled by it.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Aidara

I have similar problems theses days. I have my stools soft (I am taking Miralax), but I don't have a good urge and I need to strain. For me fibre is helping a lot these days. You should make sure you are not constipated when you add it. I am taking fybogel (ispaghula husk).That will bulk your stools a bit and you will have better urge. Better urge will make it easier to pass your stools.

Dreamcatcher's post is very useful. I also suspect that I have pelvic floor dysfunction, but not diagnosed yet. I got a squatty potty a week ago and although it hasn't solved my problems I think it helps me in some way. And it is so true that eating three large meals is better then small meals throughout the day. Good luck.


----------



## Michael J Famoso

recovering said:


> So I've been suffering with constipation for quite a while now. A lot of pain/burning sensation on my right side of my bowels and now recently pain/burning sensation through my lower abdomen. I blame all my digestive issues on an eating disorder I'm trying to recover from. I don't know what's causing this and the GI doctors told me I couldn't have a colonoscopy because I'm still underweight and sent me home and told me to come back when I gained more weight, which I find difficult since everything I eat makes my bowels hurt now and I feel my bowels get full of stool fast which leaves me feeling bloated & constipated. Also I can assume there's some inflammation in my bowels & that's why I feel pain. Recently I have been only able to make myself "go" by giving myself diarrhea by drinking about 6 tablespoons of coconut oil which gives me diarrhea. What I find even more concerning is that I still strain to go to the bathroom, but when the stool comes out it's either watery or soft. Aren't watery stools supposed to be easily evacuated. Any idea why I still have to strain so much and watery/loose stools comes out? I pass gas so I don't know if there's some intestinal blockage or internal hemorrhoid or something else, since I haven't even gotten a proper diagnosis yet -.- I'm just freaking out about everything right now. Anyone else experiencing this? Any one have an idea of why I have to strain & watery stools comes out? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. (Also I was on antibiotic treatment for some mild c diff that apparently isn't there anymore)


I use a Squatty Potty. I can't believe how much I release using that. It really works for me.

I got one here http://squattypotty....esolutions.com/


----------

